# Anonymous April Challenge: "Silence"



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 1, 2019)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: We've a new update to the rules. Henceforth, kindly refrain from using the "like" function, or offering critique on any of the entries, UNTIL OUR WINNER IS ANNOUNCED. We are implementing this policy in an effort to protect anonymity as well as to spare our entrants the agony of being unable to respond to any critique they may receive for what could conceivably seem like eons. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.

*As previously announced by Gumby, we've updated the *challenge rules*. Henceforth, all submissions will be anonymous.

*Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.
*
The prompt for this month's *anonymous *challenge as chose by toddm is: *Silence

*You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

*Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me*, *Chester's Daughter**, **so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or SECURE. I am responsible for linking all entries posted on the secure board to public board.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. If your work requires a disclaimer, please inform me in your submission PM.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO EITHER BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, BUT YOU WILL BE PERMITTED TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS. 


Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.



This challenge will close on the 15th of April at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 1, 2019)

*The Illusion of Silence*

Alone, suspended in that place not meant to be, a world away,
a soul, the sole denizen of it—That moment of utter stillness,
burnished by the bloody, frail fingers of the gentle, fading day.


The tension, tangible and perfect, allowing it to form, a bubble,
transparent and terrible, serving as shield, a prison, hand in hand,
muffling the raucous life beyond, filtering out trifling troubles.


It is a place where silence should reign on high, screaming out.
But what is silence, true silence? Here, it isn’t silence presiding,
it is a mask donned by the demon, Loneliness, mongering doubt.


True silence, a power that rests in capable hands of fabled Death.
Silence, the total absence of sound—The absolute suspension—
of beating hearts, creaking bones, and the warmth of a soft breath.


And in that moment as the final breath fades, it emerges—Silence.
Utterly perfect, the stark silhouette of the chaos where life abounds,
a contrast, painfully sharp. Loneliness, seeks to claim recompense.


Listen. You will hear it howling in the stillness, a demon’s illusion,
the voice of Loneliness niggling in thought unspoken, familiar doubt.
Remember silence, know silence—Touch speaking through confusion.


A hand reaching out shattering the illusions,Silence speaking skin to skin.
For where is Death but hand in hand with Life,where all must end to begin.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 14, 2019)

*
Silence*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 14, 2019)

*
Blindsided*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 14, 2019)

*
-silence of stones these-*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 14, 2019)

*Beneath the Sacristy Carpet (Mature Content)*

Crumbs of evidence
were silently swept
beneath the sacristy carpet.

No need for parishioners
to be aware
their Sunday sermons
slithered past the guilty lips
of a sly serpent.

For thirty odd years -
from as many 
different pulpits -
Father misled his flock,
the diocese never seeking
to defrock
a purveyor of pure evil.

Hundreds of times
his busy hands
abandoned benediction
to grope inside vestments
tailored for children.

Scarring souls,
marring minds,
leaving countless crumbs behind,
as half-hearted spare prayers
were offered up
by tight-lipped brethren
choked by stiff collars.

Until little Greg McGee,
now a strapping lad
of twenty-three,
tracked Father down
and cornered him
in his latest rectory.

With a chalice of gold,
from which Savior's blood
was served to the fold,
Father's skull was crushed.
Bits of bone
silently scattered
amongst countless crumbs
beneath the sacristy carpet.

The church defiled
hallowed ground
with Father's burial,
as Greg McGee, finally free,
watched on in ecstasy,
both his hands and soul
unshackled

for Pastor convinced police
feeble Father had two left feet
and was the cause 
of his demise.
A little white lie
set to rest beside
serious sins

all silently swept
beneath the sacristy carpet.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2019)

*
Exodus*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2019)

*
Forgotten Lessons*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2019)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

